# Default Gateway



## kperk (Apr 14, 2012)

I am running Win Server 2008 and 2 virtual machines. I have configured the server to work as a DHCP server. On the virtual machines When I use the cmd ipconfig /all i cannot see the Default Gateway. 
I am a novice at this, please HELP!!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Have you added the gateway address (router address) in the server options in DHCP?


----------



## kperk (Apr 14, 2012)

Rockn said:


> Have you added the gateway address (router address) in the server options in DHCP?


I have now! Thanks.


----------

